# Royal Navy warship's Mideast itinerary left on pub table!



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Yikes! 



> LONDON (AFP) - A sensitive document detailing a British Royal Navy warship's tour of duty in the Middle East over the next two years has been found in a pub, the Daily Mirror reported.
> 
> A student spotted the two-page document -- titled "HMS St Albans Longcast", and marked "restricted" -- lying on a table as he played pool with friends in The Albany pub in Portsmouth, on England's south coast, the newspaper said.
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060117/od_afp/britaindefencedocuments_060117061718


----------



## Glider (Jan 17, 2006)

There are worse cases. In the days before the first Gulf War an RAF officer had his laptop stolen that had the details of the comming air strikes on it. It was stolen while he looked at a second hand car he was thinking of buying. Now thats sensitive.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

That's bad as well. But I think this one was pretty darn careless. Good thing a conscientious citizen found it and turned it in.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Evan thats crazy lol. What I wonder is this, why even take such a document to a pub? I do not walk around with company sales or payroll in my hands into the lunch room, why would you ever take such a thing to a pub. Bizarre


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Ouch!

I remember when one of doors flew open flying in Iraq and all our maps, and flight routs and sensitive documents went out the door, we circled back and landed, and we got out and found them!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

That was lucky Alder. Oops just as well it didn't fall into the wrong hands!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 17, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I remember when one of doors flew open flying in Iraq and all our maps, and flight routs and sensitive documents went out the door, we circled back and landed, and we got out and found them!




Chris thats pretty funny. I am sure you guys laughed your asses of later, not then but later over a few pops.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah back at the base, in our air conditioned bar that we built drinking some ice cold non alcoholic beer!


----------

